# Peeing on me!



## bambamsmom (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello! My 6 week old Holland Lop buck has taken to peeing on me when i hold him. Does anyone know why he might be doing this? Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 27, 2010)

Welcome to the club! I'm sitting here typing this with a plastic bag and a towel on my lap, so that my mini-rex Natasha doesn't soak my pants. Knock wood, she's been pretty good about that recently, but sometimes she jumps in my lap and the waterworks just open up...

Six weeks old is pretty young, so I suspect there's at least some simple inability to control himself yet. Over time he should become used to using his litter box and the peeing instances should reduce. 

The other factor is that he's marking you as his - he wants the other bunnies to know that you're his mommy! I think that's what Natasha is doing with me. She's two years old, but only lived with me for six weeks, and she only does the peeing thing in the computer room where my last rabbit, Scone, used to spend a lot of time, and also when someone else comes to visit (she's saying, "leave him alone, he's MINE"). 

Over time, as the bunny becomes more comfortable and used to his situation, things should even out. Scone litter trained himself, and was pretty much perfect by the time he hit his teenage months at six months of age (be prepared - bunnies between six months and a year can be real handfuls!)


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Sep 29, 2010)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> Welcome to the club! I'm sitting here typing this with a plastic bag and a towel on my lap, so that my mini-rex Natasha doesn't soak my pants. Knock wood, she's been pretty good about that recently, but sometimes she jumps in my lap and the waterworks just open up...
> 
> Six weeks old is pretty young, so I suspect there's at least some simple inability to control himself yet. Over time he should become used to using his litter box and the peeing instances should reduce.
> 
> ...


to jump and spray is a sign of marking--maturity,,but to outright pee on your lap,,i would seek the advice of an exotic specialist,,possible u.t.i--urinary tract infect/problem//nerves/fear..sincerely james waller:big wink:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 30, 2010)

its prob cuz hes still just a baby....i know that when they are really young their momma has to clean them to get them to pee..so if a baby bun loses its momma i know that if u rub ur finger on their peepee it will make them go..most of the time they tell u to use a moist washcloth for this ..maybe when ur holding him u somehow brush across it and it makes him go...maybe that was far fetched  but the only other things it could be is what has already been said...but i really dont thing a 6 week old bun is gonna be hormonal yet to pee on u to court you...they do that at about 4 months or so.....does he strain to pee (bear down)..?..if he does then id say he might have a UTI ..
thats the only 3 reasons i can come up with for him doin this at this age....maybe others will have more advice....by the way ..post some pics of ur little one..


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 30, 2010)

nevermind i just found pics of ur little one on ur other post... ...stinkin cute!!!!wow !!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 30, 2010)

uh.,,ur other post says that ur bun is 16 weeks...not 6 weeks...if thats the case then hes peeing on u cuz hes hormonal....but the pic of ur bun looks awful young..


----------



## bambamsmom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oops! He is 6 weeks not 16, thank you for catching that, and thank you so much for your advice. I appreciate all of it!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 30, 2010)

I had a foster bun (Pancake). When I first got her we were relaxing on the couch and she climbed up and sat on my shoulder. Just as I was thinking "how cute is that" she peed on me! She never did it again and was very good with her litterbox.


----------



## AquaticRex (Oct 6, 2010)

lol, ya your bunny is still really young. its like a kid i guess, with a small bladder. Dante did that for a little while, and now he just jumps down and runs to his litter box when he needs to go.


----------



## lelanatty (Oct 6, 2010)

What I do with my babies is if they pee when we are having playtime outside the cage, I put them back in their cage, or put them in their litterbox. Soon they will learn that playtime is over faster when they pee, and learn that they are only supposed to go potty in their cage.


----------



## bambamsmom (Oct 6, 2010)

Good news! Bam Bam only wees in his cage now. However he has taken to peeing on his food. He originally peed in his hay bowl so i opted for side mounted hay feeder where he pulls the hay through the side of the cage. Success! No more peeing on his hay, but now he pees in pellet bowl. Its a corner mounted bowl that is just his size to sit in. I don't think I could get a smaller one that would fit his food without making a mess. Should I just wait until he grows too big to sit in it? He has decided his litter box is strictly for sleeping. What a goofball!


----------

